# Savage 30.06 sale



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

I have a Savage 30.06 for sale. Nikon buckmaster scope included. Includes several boxes of bullets, rifle sling and hard case. Shot about twenty times to sight in. $500 obo. PM if interested.


----------

